# Quilt kit?



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I want to learn to quilt, but my time is limited right now.....and I'm tired of waiting for it to loosen up, lol. So I though maybe if I could find a quilt kit I could give it a try. Anyone know where to look for "small" kits? I'd love to make placemats or something equally small and useful to start with.

I could do a google search, but I know there are "good" companies and "bad" companies, and this is new to me so I don't know which are which. Only fabric store we have here is a JoAnn's about 40 min away. Anyone have a direction to suggest??


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Keepsake Quilting, Hancock's of Paducah, Nancy's Notions, Quiltsnstuff (by Glenna - floral and landscape kits, some with wool), Jerri's Quilt Patch, Connecting Threads, Clotilde's...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

When I was doing a lot of quilt making I would join one of the quilt block swaps. You make up however many are in the swap and send to the hostess, she sends out a package to you and you make up a quilt from everyone's blocks. I know Melissa has one regularly on the Countryside Families forum, and the Sewing forum has them too. 
It won't be exactly what your thinking of, but lots of fun and you can do any easy square you want.

Also - you can always buy fat quarters (just about anywhere they sell fabric) and do up a 9 patch real easy.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I quilt LOTS and I have friend who buys me these kits as gifts...they are really pretty easy just follow the directions. They are usually f/keepsake quilting.
These are not really my "thing" but I always make them. If I could recommend, I'd go with a book by Eleanor Burns, there are many. Her directions are good esp for a beginner. Start with a lap size quilt...you'll be hooked!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ConnectingThreads.com - Exclusive Quilting Fabric, Quilting Thread, Quilting Kits, Patterns & Quilt Supplies


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you. I will start checking out those resources. I have one or two books, I'll pull them out and check the author. Maybe I have one of the "good ones" already. If not, I have an amazon gift card....I guess I'll just have to go shopping


----------

